# Save the whales...



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Saw this bumper sticker a few days ago, made me chuckle as did the wife; I thought it was the most effort worthy cause around:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great stuff...my favorite charity/cause :lol: The world *always* needs more Ta-Tas!!! The only thing I would change is to be able to reply with another sticker "Show the Ta-Tas" :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

We do race for the cure every year and last year there was a team that wore shirts kind of similar. There's said "save second base".


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Saw this bumper sticker a few days ago, made me chuckle as did the wife; I thought it was the most effort worthy cause around:


 It's a good ad for _Breast Cancer Awareness......_a very worthy cause..


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it is...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> We do race for the cure every year and last year there was a team that wore shirts kind of similar. There's said "*save second base*".


Ha ha...funny !! :lol:

It took awhile to sink in, it's been a long time since I was in junior high school...


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

A friend at Fort McCoy had one just like that that said "Defend First Base" with the same pink Knot. In his neck of the woods, they must have a different definition of first and second base than we had.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've suddenly been inspired to watch Rodney Carrington sing "Show Them To Me" for the billionth time.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Lycan said:


> I've suddenly been inspired to watch Rodney Carrington sing "Show Them To Me" for the billionth time.


Great stuff right there!


----------

